# Chargement INFINI d'itunes store lors de l'achat



## SnowFlake (25 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Lorsque je veux acheter/louer une serie/un film sur ma apple tv je dois d'abord confirmer mes modalités de payement, je clique sur OK et ensuite apple tv se connecte à itunes store... Mais elle ne s'arrete pas, le petit rond n'arrete pas de tourner. J'ai meme laissé pendent 2h la tele dans cet état et le rond de chargement à itunes store tourné toujours.
Du coup je n'arrive pas à regarder des films/serie avec ma apple tv

J'ai aussi un autre problème, lorsque j'active airplay sur mon MBA mi-2012 la vidéo est saccadé, donc irrégardable. Est-ce que c'est normal ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, 
cordialement, snowflake.

Edit : je précise que ma box est à coté d'apple tv (1 mètre separe par un placard dans lequel est ma box+ j'ai une bonne connexion wifi : je telecharge des films à 2-3 mb/s)


----------

